# Mongoose 123 jetter ?'s



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking at a mongoose 123 skid jetter, anyone have any experience with them? I mainly do residential 4-6" would it be plenty? Not looking to polish roots, or do I just wait for the harbon 4018 or is that way overkill, I'm semi new to the jetting thing and don't want to buy twice-


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Buy the 184. I bought it but heavily considered the 123 trailer because of the 184's sticker shock.
It was the correct decision as i find myself, with a little advertising, jetting everywhere. Car dealerships, schools, shopping centers, etc. The power and additional items make it well worth it. You will buy twice if you buy the 123.

David


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Overkill is good...:thumbup:

Seriously you can jet a line with 5 GPM and 4K PSI...
It will do the work...

But that 4018 will have been done and long gone by the time you finish...

And we charge $1K to show up covering the 1st 2 hours which for the most part we don't even use...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Heck no would I buy that. 12 gpm 3000 psi for 4-6 pipe is way overkill and you'll get flooded out. Plus the 3000 is on the low end of good pump pressure. Also 10 gpm is about the max for 3/8 hose so if you buy that, you'd need to use 1/2" hose or 600 psi pressure loss per 100' of 3/8 hose. 3/8 hose sucks in 3" two way cleanout so 1/2" isn't going to be any better.

Roots you need pressure(psi). Grease and mud you need flow(gpm). I currently use a homemade 4.5 gpm 3000 psi jetter and clean sewers of heavy roots in 6" clay all day long. I have a new jetter to use which is 5.5 gpm at 4300 psi for those longer runs past 120' and 4 bends. 

My average jet job takes about 45 minutes to 2 hours. Much less time when my son is working with me.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Overkill is good...:thumbup:
> 
> Seriously you can jet a line with 5 GPM and 4K PSI...
> It will do the work...
> ...


Yup! I have a 4gpm @4k psi and it handles my restaurant accounts but i work harder and longer to clear stubborn grease.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Heck no would I buy that. 12 gpm 3000 psi for 4-6 pipe is way overkill and you'll get flooded out. Plus the 3000 is on the low end of good pump pressure. Also 10 gpm is about the max for 3/8 hose so if you buy that, you'd need to use 1/2" hose or 600 psi pressure loss per 100' of 3/8 hose. 3/8 hose sucks in 3" two way cleanout so 1/2" isn't going to be any better.
> 
> Roots you need pressure(psi). Grease and mud you need flow(gpm). I currently use a homemade 4.5 gpm 3000 psi jetter and clean sewers of heavy roots in 6" clay all day long. I have a new jetter to use which is 5.5 gpm at 4300 psi for those longer runs past 120' and 4 bends.
> 
> My average jet job takes about 45 minutes to 2 hours. Much less time when my son is working with me.


What do you mean by flooded out? Are you talking jetting downstream?

Overkill is good. My jetter is 4000psi/18gpm and I rarely use that much. I have a 1/4 hose attached to my 1/2" hose because we jet a lot of residential sewer and storm pipes. But the power was there when I got a call to clear an 18" storm pipe, an 8" commercial pipe or the 6" school pipe we cleared yesterday. 

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, when going down stream in already blocked sewer, you have the serious possibility of flooding out.....either coming out a cleanout, floor drain or blowing out a toilet. 

The original question was using residential 4"-6" laterals as the setting. Not commercial type applications. My jetter was homemade and I make good money with it....no one hires me because of what my jetter looks like. I get the jobs because of the end result AND because the previous guy with the trailer jetter made 3 passes, called it good and it backed up 6 months later.

If you're doing 200'+ runs or lots of heavy grease in 8" and bigger pipe then a 4018 (spec wise) is the choice to go with. But if you're cutting roots in residential laterals or dealing with resturant lines in 6" and smaller......save yourself $30k and get a cart size jetter.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would think that any jetter, any size would flood out a property, just in different volumes. Of course you can hit the bypass valve and reduce the pressure and volume on a big jetter to a miniscule amount.

Your customer's previous trailer jetter plumber is an idiot, I camera the work to prove the job is done and to sell a repair if I find one. Usually the camera inspection is an add on fee.

I paid 48K for my Mongoose package, just under 8 months of ownership and it's almost paid for itself.

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I hate to say but it's not just one customer. I see this all the time.....at least 3-5 times a month. Guys like you that do the before and after inspection are uncommon here. Most literally do 3 passes and tell the customer how great a job they do. 

That's awesome you got that workload to keep you busy jetting....I wish I had that. I will one day. Only in my second year of business. 

But a question for you. What percentage from your jetting came from 6" and smaller pipe less then 200' long?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My two cents. If you're never planning on expanding into work that will take you beyond 6" residential, then go with the smaller machine. However, you'll be surprised just how fast your jetting business will grow once you jump in. I was on the fence initially and considered a smaller unit. I wound up getting a 4018 and almost three months later it's more than 1/3 paid for. My opinion, if you buy the 123 you'll be trading it in for a 4018 soon enough. 

Also, if you're planning on buying a gasoline jetter take a good look at Jetters Northwest. If I was going to buy a less expensive machine, JNW would be it.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a mongoose 184,(great company )
I use my 3/8 hose the most, so about 10 12 gpm is all I'll get out of that.
But to have 18 if needed is awesome. Which I do at least want some times
Gear has some very good points.
Most who get into jetting went bigger in a year or so,,.like me,... 
No guts no glory


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I would think that any jetter, any size would flood out a property, just in different volumes. Of course you can hit the bypass valve and reduce the pressure and volume on a big jetter to a miniscule amount.
> 
> Your customer's previous trailer jetter plumber is an idiot, I camera the work to prove the job is done and to sell a repair if I find one. Usually the camera inspection is an add on fee.
> 
> ...


Yep... Using low flow to get the nozzle right against the clog then pounding the heck out of it for a few seconds usually opens the line up enough to work...

There are also many ways to contain and dispose of any flooding...
There are containment dikes you can place around floor cleanouts....
Spill catchers you can place under cleanouts in walls and ceilings..
Pumps, hoses, & vacuums etc.
All tools we carry on our jetting trucks...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I hate to say but it's not just one customer. I see this all the time.....at least 3-5 times a month. Guys like you that do the before and after inspection are uncommon here. Most literally do 3 passes and tell the customer how great a job they do.
> 
> That's awesome you got that workload to keep you busy jetting....I wish I had that. I will one day. Only in my second year of business.
> 
> But a question for you. What percentage from your jetting came from 6" and smaller pipe less then 200' long?


I learned to take my time and do it right because my former jetting subcontractor was a blow and go guy. Camera inspections were showing incomplete work and often major problems that needed repaired. His business model was get it flowing and head to the next call.

Most of my work is 6" and smaller but remember the jetter may be 200' from the insert location plus a 100 - 200' lateral pipe. 

David


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Get a JNW brute, it's more than enough for residential. I bet I use it 85% of the time! my Harben only 15% and it's usually only on 150' plus outside runs.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My trailer jet sits more and more ever since I got a brute


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I did a Jetter job today and wished I had used my 1/2 hose. Took me 3 looks with the camera and blasting with the 3/8. With the 1/2 probably just 1. And instead of the job taking 1 hour probably could've gotten out of there in 40 min. Lol,,,, also may have flooded the garage a bit. 12 gpm will kick butt and geterdone....... and with the right nozzles and skills you should be able to handle every residential job. But.... what about the big contracts. The one where they will squeeze you on price. You want to be able to get in and out quickly. Remote control? No way would I ever consider not having one. Go for the full Monty. No guts no glory.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> I did a Jetter job today and wished I had used my 1/2 hose. Took me 3 looks with the camera and blasting with the 3/8. With the 1/2 probably just 1. And instead of the job taking 1 hour probably could've gotten out of there in 40 min. Lol,,,, also may have flooded the garage a bit. 12 gpm will kick butt and geterdone....... and with the right nozzles and skills you should be able to handle every residential job. But.... what about the big contracts. The one where they will squeeze you on price. You want to be able to get in and out quickly. Remote control? No way would I ever consider not having one. Go for the full Monty. No guts no glory.


I have never used a remote and the thought of not being able to manually kill water scares me. 

Has that ever been an issue when using a remote? 

I had a hose burst in a living room that I had strung into the basement. Dad was in the basement and I had just pressurized the hose out in the drive. We bought them new carpet paid to have furniture cleaned and did the job on the house. They were cool about it but it haunts me to this day.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

No issue, nice big red button kills the engine immediately.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Remotes a must have. Very glad I spent for it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> I have a mongoose 184,(great company ) I use my 3/8 hose the most, so about 10 12 gpm is all I'll get out of that. But to have 18 if needed is awesome. Which I do at least want some times Gear has some very good points. Most who get into jetting went bigger in a year or so,,.like me,... No guts no glory


If I ever need a big jetter I'm already sold on mongoose.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> If I ever need a big jetter I'm already sold on mongoose.


I call dibs on yur big brute then!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

What a pain my Mongoose would be without a remote. I have been 200' away from the jetter more than once, can't hear it, can't see it but I can control it. Water on/off, rpm's up and down, hose in and out and when you want the customer to hear the roar of the sewage after getting it open hit the kill button.

Worth it's weight in gold, literally.

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

On side note, US Jetting came to my house today to service my machine; oil,filter,etc. Chris the service tech was awesome. Saturday service is really helpful to me. Customer service is a big factor in who you're going to hand 50 grand to. So far US Jetting has been exceptional before the sale and after.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

A plumber called me to jet his freinds house this morning. He couldn't get through with his camera. He wanted to know if it was just roots or if the line was broken. I could not get my three eighths hose past the bad spot with my wart hog nozzle. But I was able to get through with my half inch hose and half inch warthog. The reason why the 3/8 didn't get through is because the line was broken. But I wouldn't have been able to know for sure without the half inch. Score one for the bigger jetter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have one of those units JNW makes that has duel engines. If I remember right you fire one engine and get 4k @ 9 fire both engines you get 4k @ 18?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Anyone have one of those units JNW makes that has duel engines. If I remember right you fire one engine and get 4k @ 9 fire both engines you get 4k @ 18?


That's correct.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I just did a jetting job like the one a few posts ago. Another call from another plumber. He couldn't get through root blockage. I could see the massive root blockage with my 3/8 warthog up against it,,, this after I cleared it with the 3/8,, pulled camera back,, blasted away for a few minutes, no go, it wouldn't go through. Switched to 1/2 warthog,,,,, easy with about 2 ft solidly packed with roots. After I cleared the roots away I could see why the 3/8 wouldn't work. The line had a bad separation where it would have had to climb up a couple inches. Either that or just to many roots. Yeah I could've tried another nozzle or this or that. But why if you don't have too. Score another for the bigger jetter. And now the plumber knows where to dig. And the 15 unit apt building has flow.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> On side note, US Jetting came to my house today to service my machine; oil,filter,etc. Chris the service tech was awesome. Saturday service is really helpful to me. Customer service is a big factor in who you're going to hand 50 grand to. So far US Jetting has been exceptional before the sale and after.


Similar with Mongoose, they pick up, service and return. Needed another 100' of 1/4" hose and a chisel nozzle on a long job and my salesman picked it up and brought it to me.

David


----------

